# The latest on good bacteria for the gut...



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Friday September 1 10:27 AM ET'Good' gut bacteria may help prevent diseases By Keith MulvihillNEW YORK (Reuters Health) - The 'good' bacteria that line the intestinal tract may block the body's immune system from causing inflammation in the gut, report researchers at Emory University School of Medicine, in Atlanta, Georgia. This discovery raises hopes for a treatment for the millions of people who suffer from the chronic inflammation associated with diseases like irritable bowel syndrome.Until now, the function of good bacteria in the stomach has not been completely understood, despite the increasing popularity of 'probiotic' foods like yogurt, which are laden with 'good' bacteria.The Emory group conducted experiments in the laboratory to examine the effects of different bacteria that normally reside in the gut. `` We found that a subset of non-illness causing bacteria actually blocked the inflammatory response,'' said lead author Dr. Andrew Neish. Their findings appear in the September 1st issue of Science.``What we found most interesting is that these bacteria are able to control the host's immune system,'' Neish told Reuters Health. ``The bacteria appear to turn down the immune response for their own benefit--to stay in the intestinal tract without being attacked by the body's immune system.''The results of this study may explain the health benefit that people with inflammatory bowel disease may experience when they consume probiotics, according to Neish.``Our aim now is to confirm these findings in animal studies using other bacteria, including the varieties found in probiotics, and see if they have a similar effect,'' he said.SOURCE: Science 2000; 289; 1560-1563.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Interesting aricle, Steve. Thanks for posting it. I'm a big fan of probiotics myself, and have been taking them on a regular basis for months now.JeanG


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

It'll be really fascinating to look at the full text of this one and see how they determined that these functional bacteria could actually turn down the bodies immune system. That seems to open a whole new can of worms in terms of what this could mean for IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

It's about time ! When living in Europe I came down with symptoms simliar to IBS. I nver felt sick but just had to "run" upon arising first thing in the am and at times right after eating a meal. After a week or so I started thinking this was really unusual and probably some bacteria from uncooked meat or something. At the Health Food store I picked up a product called Molkosan ( lactofermented whey ). Took it three times a day. After two days I was cured whereas I had previously tried acidophilus. Both my father and sister have IBS, in part due to excessive blood iron ( ferritin and %sat )levels. I suspect the IBS is due to iron-loving bacteria. I started my father on a regimen of Molkosan three times daily in water on an empty stomach - upon arising and between meals. Thirty minutes prior to eating a meal he takes three Oregamx capsules ( wild oregano ). Oregamx has antibacterial and antifungal properties. Since the Oil of Oregano works for me each time I get a sore throat, I believed a concentrated form such as Oregamax would work for IBS. Within a week of being on the Molkosan and Oregamax regimen, he is now making improvements with the IBS. Molkosan is hard to get in the USA. It is manufactured by BioForce ( Switz. ) and is widely used as a digestive aid in Europe.


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Don't forget those articles about Jerusalem Artichoke Flour (JAF). Use the search function on the discussion board. These articles first started in 1999 and some have made their way to the year 2000 board. JAF is the richest source of fructo--(I forget how to spell this). In Japan it's given to infants who have diarrhea. Also try a search on google.com. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

i am still looking for this product......especially if it may reduced pain i m wiling to try anything.....just ohow often do you have to take this?....every day?


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Glad to see this article posted. When I took my daughter to a new GI doc and asked him about acidophilus, he basically rolled his eyes and quickly mumbled that there's no proof that it works. Well, you know what, we're not going back. (Not just 'cause of that answer).JeanG, I'd be interested to know which probiotics you take. You've probably answered this question somewhere else on the board, but I've lost track. Thanks.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jana:I use a product by the company Culturelle, and it's called Lactobacillus GG. I have to have a small independent pharmacy order it for me, but I've heard people say they have found it other places.If you go to their website they have a phone number for info on where to get it. It's at http://www.culturelle.com .Good luck!







JeanG


----------

